# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Video - a spring hunt last year

## Lentil

A bit of footage that I have finally got around to posting.
Reuben borrowed my rifle - Ruger Hawkeye in .270 - range 261 yards
Watch him get baffled by the locked 3 position safety on the Ruger!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNQ2u-tm-qQ

----------

